# Vacation



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Since I've never posted any pictures before, here it goes










Anyways, I'm off to the beach for some exercise since I'm getting like 100% more weight because of the antipsychs/antidepressants

PS: For some reason, I can't use the forum button "Insert Image" , because I'm getting this message "You are not allowed to use that image extension on this board." , if any of you know what this is, feel free to tell me


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh and about DP, to be honest I think this weekend out made it even worse.. I'm feeling uber detached right now, and I felt like this the entire day, also getting some really annoying existential thoughts :<


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Oh and about DP, to be honest I think this weekend out made it even worse.. I'm feeling uber detached right now, and I felt like this the entire day, also getting some really annoying existential thoughts :<


you look sorta cool bro..and I know what ya mean by being out makes it worse, it's just cause you're not used to being out, but that will go away soon enough, cause you're gonna recover! and if you don't I'll make you.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Xerei said:


> you look sorta cool bro..and I know what ya mean by being out makes it worse, it's just cause you're not used to being out, but that will go away soon enough, cause you're gonna recover! and if you don't I'll make you.


Thanks, and I really hope it does go away.. because I don't want every single vacation of my life to be like this


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Thanks, and I really hope it does go away.. because I don't want every single vacation of my life to be like this


ok, I'm just gonna be an idiot here, if you don't have any more vacations your vacations can't become like this.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Xerei said:


> ok, I'm just gonna be an idiot here, if you don't have any more vacations your vacations can't become like this.


Good idea, next year I'll just stay home and see how it goes, can't be worse than the rest of the year right?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Since I've never posted any pictures before, here it goes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may be DP'd, but....Você é muito bonito.







(i looked that up on translation.com btw haha)


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> You may be DP'd, but....Você é muito bonito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah thanks, this has to be the first time that a translator actually worked properly, they usually mess up bad


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Hot Stuff!!!

Atleast you put yourself out there and actually went along. We're proud of you man! Its an experience, whether good or bad, you have become richer because of it!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

S O L A R I S said:


> Hot Stuff!!!
> 
> Atleast you put yourself out there and actually went along. We're proud of you man! Its an experience, whether good or bad, you have become richer because of it!


I don't really feel any better, and I don't know why.. I felt good there, didn't really get affected by DP, but on the trip back I began to feel my DR really bad, and it's been like that until now :S


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

That looks like a really beautiful place, I agree with Solaris. Even if you don't feel like you got anything from it does getting out at least make you feel proud?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> That looks like a really beautiful place, I agree with Solaris. Even if you don't feel like you got anything from it does getting out at least make you feel proud?


Yeah it is a pretty nice place, but the thing is I feel like everything I do lately is just meaningless.. I really need to change my attitude lol


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I don't really feel any better, and I don't know why.. I felt good there, didn't really get affected by DP, but on the trip back I began to feel my DR really bad, and it's been like that until now :S


Maybe it's a case of having to get back to reality, and your DP kicks in as an escape/defence mechanism?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

nic.m said:


> Maybe it's a case of having to get back to reality, and your DP kicks in as an escape/defence mechanism?


That's what I thought a few days ago, because sometimes I feel like I'm coming back to reality and all of a sudden I think about something that scares the crap out of me, like an existential thought (such as why do we exist) , and I fall into DP state again


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> That's what I thought a few days ago, because sometimes I feel like I'm coming back to reality and all of a sudden I think about something that scares the crap out of me, like an existential thought (such as why do we exist) , and I fall into DP state again


Sorry, I probably wasn't clear in what I was saying. When I spoke about getting back to reality I meant having to go back to your everyday life, rather than being on holidays where it's fun and novel and you WANT to experience the world.

In response to what you said about your head clearing then falling back into DP, maybe it's your subconscious making a last ditch effort to keep you in a DP state to "protect" you from the outside world.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

nic.m said:


> Sorry, I probably wasn't clear in what I was saying. When I spoke about getting back to reality I meant having to go back to your everyday life, rather than being on holidays where it's fun and novel and you WANT to experience the world.
> 
> In response to what you said about your head clearing then falling back into DP, maybe it's your subconscious making a last ditch effort to keep you in a DP state to "protect" you from the outside world.


Oh sorry, I didn't get it at first









Well I'm not sure, since I wasn't feeling that good there.. I mean, it was relaxing going to the beach and stuff, but I couldn't really have any fun because of DP, so the difference between being there and here is not that big in my opinion.

As for the thoughts, yeah sometimes I feel very vulnerable to the outside world, and that's when the existential thoughts pop up and I feel a very intense fear that throws me back into DP state


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Oh sorry, I didn't get it at first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool, I didn't really put it in a very clear manner!

I know what you mean about the vulnerability. I read a post earlier that mentioned all us DPers moving to an island - wouldn't it be lovely? I guess we just have to keep reminding ourselves that we're safe.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

nic.m said:


> That's cool, I didn't really put it in a very clear manner!
> 
> I know what you mean about the vulnerability. I read a post earlier that mentioned all us DPers moving to an island - wouldn't it be lovely? I guess we just have to keep reminding ourselves that we're safe.


Yeah exactly


----------

